# Gumbo



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Anyone have any gumbo recipes ? Or Rioux?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I use Cary Roux found in the Grocery Store.....Pretty good stuff. Its found in the spice isle. Has the recipe on the jar.

Making Roux from scratch takes a loooong time and this stuff is just as good IMHO.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*the best!!!*

Moonpie's Top Secret Court Boullion(pronounced Koo-Bee-Yon)

This is a big recipe so cut it for smaller groups.

ingredients: 
1 cup flour 
3/4 cup oil(DO NOT USE Olive Oil) 
2 large white onions(chopped) 
2 Bell peppers(seeded and chopped) 
4 stalks Celery(chopped) 
6 cloves Garlic(chopped) 
1 28oz can of Ro-Tel tomatoes and chilies 
1 8oz can of Tomato sauce(if you use tomato paste only use about 1 tablespoon) 
1 12oz can of beer 
2.5 to 3 quarts Water 
3 tablespoons of Tony Chachere's Cajun spice. 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1 or 2 bay leaves 
3 to 5 pounds of seafood(use a firm fish like redfish, drum, gaspergoo, etc.) 
1 cup of green onion tops(chopped)

Make a medium golden brown roux with the flour and oil. 
In a BIG pot add white onions to roux and fry until wilted. Approx 10 minutes. 
Add bell pepper, celery, garlic, Ro-tel, tomato sauce. Mixture will be VERY thick and clumpy. Stir frequently as it tends to stick. Cook for 30 minutes over medium heat. 
Add water, beer, spices. Stir well to break up any clumps. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for one hour. 
Add seafood. Return to a simmer for 30 minutes if using fish. Shrimp, oysters, scallops only require about 10 minutes. 
Add green onions 5 minutes before serving. 
Serve over rice in bowls. 
Serves 8-10.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

roux is always one to one ratio flour/peanut oil if poss. 1 cup ea etc.....

make it outside on a fry burner w a big flat wooden spatula and a cast iron skillet, heat oil first , stir in flour , you want a good initial bubbling heat. stir constantly to dark nutty brown color

if you scorch it throw it out and start over, don't try to rescue it

prechop the "trinity" ahead of time and have it ready............when roux is desired color, immed pull off heat and mix in veget.........that stops roux from cooking/burning, but keep stirring constantly for awhile till it cools.

then you can take a breather and continue w rest ..............


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

I like that dark Rioux. It seems alot richer to me. The only place I have ever found it that way was In Louisanna. Seems around here the Rioux are lighter and less rich. Thanks for all the advice. This cold front has me thinking about a big pot of Gumbo..Thanks Again


----------



## Matapanga (Sep 7, 2005)

My Paw Paw taught me a little trick on the roux. If you like it darker, dig thru your penny jar and find a penny that's the color you want your roux. Put it by the pot and stir until you match the color. I always tended to think mine was right and then would realize that it was a little lighter than I wanted.

And, as was said before if you burn it.... chunk it and start over

Was in Baton Rouge last weekend visiting my family and my uncle whipped up a tasty chicken/sausage gumbo. Wish I had a bowl right now.....


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*gumbo*

All kidding aside we add gator legs to our gumbo. It makes for a interesting flavor and i think you will like it. If you dont have access to the legs use gator patties or tailmeat.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is our family's recipe for gumbo. I use chicken (2lbs. of chicken breast cut into pieces) instead of seafood due to the cost and everybody likes it. When you make the roux stir it constantly so it does not burn. I will fry bacon and use the drippings for the oil. It usually takes about eight strips to have enough greese. Enjoy.

Gumbo 
3/4 cup of flour
1/2 cup of oil
2 cups of chopped onion
2 cups of chopped celery with leaves
1 large bell pepper cut up and deseeded
1/2 cup green onion tops
1/4 cup chopped parsley
4 cloves of chopped garlic
1 large jalopeno chopped and deseeded
1 8oz. can of tomato sauce
1 1/2 qts. of hot water
1 tbs of salt
1 tsp of red pepper
2 lbs of shrimp
1 lb of crab meat
1 pt of oysters with juice
1 lb. of okra (do not add to vegetables) I use frozen cut okra.
Cut up all vegetables and set to the side. In a large pot heat oil and add flour to make your roux. Stir constanly so as not too burn. When your roux is a dark brown add vegetables (except okra) and stir. Add hot water, tomato sauce, and seasoning and bring to a boil. Simmer for one hour. Add the remaining ingredients and bring to a boil and simmer for thirty minutes.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

got a batch of chicken and sausage okra gumbo going right now ...

man, the house smells good


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Good, never miss, and easy recipe:

Sautee your onions, celery, bell pepper, garlic etc and stir in Tony's instant roux....follow directions. Use chicken broth instead of water. After browning chicken and andouille, stir it in. Season with Tony's Spice. Add some okra near the end. Top with green onions.

If using seafood, stir it in last and use shrimp broth if you have it instead of chicken.

Tony's roux is great...never miss.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

What is Shrimp Broth?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Broth: Save the heads and shell from your raw shrimp and add enough water to cover. Cook it down a little. Strain whats left. There is a lot of flavor in that remaining liquid.


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

I agree. Any time you can use a chicken, shrimp, beef stock when cooking gumbo, you will be heads above the competition. I also recommend that no matter what reciepe you use, add 1 tbsp of OLD BAY to the seasonings. This does NOT replace any seasonings, it just adds too.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

032490,

Thanks for the recipe!

I tried it today and it turned out great. I don't really care for oysters and my wife doesn't like crab, so I substituted sausage for them. Also, left out the parsley and okra. I accidently put 1 tbs of red pepper instead of 1 tsp, but it wasn't too spicy for us.

Thanks again


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

To cut okra slim:add 1/16 -1/8 cup to pot of gumbo when you put your okra in...
Another trick is to sautee your okra in bacon grease(whats left after frying 6 strips)
sautee till slim is cook out.
One more: to remove excessive oil from top of gumbo get you a roll of paper towels and lay two or three sheet at a time on top of gumbo and use tongs to remove.repeat until you start soaking up the gumbo and no oil is left...c'est bon


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> roux is always one to one ratio flour/peanut oil if poss. 1 cup ea etc.....
> 
> make it outside on a fry burner w a big flat wooden spatula and a cast iron skillet, heat oil first , stir in flour , you want a good initial bubbling heat. stir constantly to dark nutty brown color
> 
> ...


What is in your Trinity? Making a big pot for Christmas " for the whole family"
So I want to get this right.
Thanks


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

white onion
bell pepper
celery

1:1 ratio

i generally use 2 of ea, but i like alot of veget, and gumbo that you can stand a spoon in , not that sissy thin watery stuff

also add 1 bunch chopped green onion and 1 bunch chopped parsley near the end for color

finishing off a pot of chicken and sausage as we speak.................


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Broth: Save the heads and shell from your raw shrimp and add enough water to cover. Cook it down a little. Strain whats left. There is a lot of flavor in that remaining liquid.


This is THE key to a great seafood gumbo.


----------

